# Uh...Brittney!?!



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok, I'm sure some of you might have already seen this. But, what in the world was this girl thinking!!! Driving with a four month old on her lap! No Brittney!


----------



## tinagrzela (Feb 13, 2006)

I can't see your picture...


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ooops! Sorry, should work now.


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 13, 2006)

oh yeah i heard about that! but i didnt know if it was true er not. well i guess it is. what an idiot. endangering a child.


----------



## depecher (Feb 14, 2006)

She is such a waste of space. Honestly, her name and money got her off. If it were regular people like you or I, we'd be have the baby taken away. I just wish Britney would go away.


----------



## user2 (Feb 16, 2006)

Did you notice that the door was open in the back?

I hardly doubt that she drives with an open door!


----------



## niecypiecy (Feb 16, 2006)

Someone made this icon for LJ - too bad the kid couldn't run her over!


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 16, 2006)

oh poor britney, i wish people would just cut her some slack. she's been through so so much lately and i don't think it's fair for the public to jump to conclusions like the ones made with this case.  I personally agree with VV here- her car door is clearly open so don't think she was driving??!!!


----------



## user3 (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess98765* 
_oh poor britney, i wish people would just cut her some slack. she's been through so so much lately and i don't think it's fair for the public to jump to conclusions like the ones made with this case.  I personally agree with VV here- her car door is clearly open so don't think she was driving??!!!_

 
I agree on all of the above!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 16, 2006)

She admitted to driving. She said the paparazzi was chasing them. So she did what she had to do. And that she was sorry.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Feb 16, 2006)

Not driving eh?

I beg to differ.

She's such white trash.


----------



## user3 (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_She admitted to driving. She said the paparazzi was chasing them. So she did what she had to do. And that she was sorry._

 

That's right I forgot about  that....

Either way....I see parents doing way more harmful things just when I drop my son off at school!
It's crazy how they will spend in the school zone and flip U turns without even thinking about the kids.

Just last year we had a mom and her son hit in the crosswalk with a crossing guard holding up a stop sign! The parent said they had just dropped their child off and was running late to work!
Oh nevermind the fact that there are tons of kids around!
The child was hit in front of many classmates that had to see a counselor. The poor kid was out of school for weeks due to some very serious injuries and to top it off he  was afraid to go back to school and did home school for the rest of they year.
His mother jumped in front of him and still has hip problems. The police said had she not done that the child would have probably been killed.
He was only in the 1st grade. The parent that hit them seemed not be frustrated that they had to deal with all of it. I see that lady everyday and still speeds!

I've even watched parents drop their kid off and have them cross the 4 lanes in front of the school and not in either of the crosswalk areas. They will drop their child off and just drive away. Leaving the child to dodge traffic!

The road in front of school is a main road that many people use. It is a road that has houses on it but I still people speeding.
Crazy because I've watch parents get in the other lane when people are stopped for the kids to cross. These parents will actually continue to drive sometimes barely missing the kids!

So trust me Britney is not the only thoughtless parent out there!


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Feb 17, 2006)

If she was really chased by the paparazzi, well that's gotta suck for ANYONE and when u got a 4 month old, I imagine it can get pretty scary... she wasn't right to do what she did, but I guess she was being protective... what any good mother would be, plus I presume not many people here know what the paparazzi are like so... maybe people shouldn't judge so harshly!


----------



## Chelly (Feb 18, 2006)

anyone read the article about her in people? made me kind of feel bad that shes harassed by these stalkerazzi. but shes still an idiot


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 18, 2006)

I've seen worse! I went to the grocery store and my friends and I parked by this one car that had a baby in it! the baby was alone in the car with the windows slightly open, and it was only like probably 10 months old I felt bad for the baby it was crying and I felt mad for the parent who left the baby in the car especially on a hot day.  There are worse parents out there that neglect their babies and can indanger them.  Even though paparazzis were chasing britney she should have taken the time to put her baby in the car seat, what if something happens and she gets into a crash while shes trying to get away from them.  dangerous!


----------

